# Looposcopy & Loopogram



## gurtmurt79 (Sep 13, 2016)

Looking for advice on how to bill and looposcopy (stoma access) & loopogram. I am billing it as 52005 & 74425. Any suggestions??


----------



## emcee101 (Sep 16, 2016)

I would use CPT code 44380, _Ileoscopy, through stoma; diagnostic, including collection of specimen(s) by brushing or washing, when performed (separate procedure)_. CPT 52000\52005 are inaccurate because they reference urethroscopy and cystoscopy, both of which are not performed. 74425 would still be the correct code. 

I don't understand the choice of 52005 over 52000 given the choice of only those two options, since 52005 includes urethral dilation. When performing a loop-o-gram the urethra would not be dilated because it is not the access route. Is your physician dilating the ileal tract before entering the ineum with the scope? Either way, 44380 would be the correct code.


----------



## danskangel313 (Sep 17, 2016)

It'd be 44380 for the looposcopy, 50690 for the loopogram, and 74425 for the radiological supervision and interpretation (with modifier 26 if appropriate).


----------



## kashesan (Nov 18, 2021)

danskangel313 said:


> It'd be 44380 for the looposcopy, 50690 for the loopogram, and 74425 for the radiological supervision and interpretation (with modifier 26 if appropriate).


If a stent is removed (ureter) what do you think can be submitted (with looposcopy)


----------



## liqgold2@aol.com (Nov 18, 2021)

As recently written in the 2021 CPT manual as a coding rule since the ileal conduit represents a substitute urinary bladder, for an ileoscopy report 52000. Report 50690 for the performance of a loopogam, and 74425 for the reading of the radiological films.


----------



## kashesan (Nov 18, 2021)

THANK YOU Dr Ferragamo! (I was looking all over-the wrong places)


----------

